# San Andreas > Mission Help > STOWAWAY



## Apollo (Oct 15, 2005)

Tried as much as I have, I cannot just get my hands on completing this mission.  I think it's almost un-doable.  

Just to make it clear... I'm looking for some advise as to how to complete the 'Stowaway' mission which appears just after the N.O.E mission, which are ordered by Toreno.  Please share some words of wisdom.    

Thanks for your time!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Oct 15, 2005)

it is easy mission.i dont know why ppl find it tough.

tips.

after the cutscenes is over get to the bike fast.ride through the right side.move fast and be quick after that they will be lot of barrels coming out of the back of the plane avoid that and be careful with the bike controls and be quick and go through the slide(whatever they call).

and visit these sites

1.*www.gta-sanandreas.com/
2.*www.gta-sanandreas.com/forums/index.php?showforum=50


----------



## Apollo (Oct 16, 2005)

After the cut-scene is over, I see CJ already sitting on that bike and then I just go 'vroom!' down the right side, trying to catch the plane's ramp in a straight line(thus, avoiding the barrel).  But the point is, the bike is not fast enough and the plane takes off before CJ has any realistic chance of getting onboard!  Grr! 

I'll check the forum links, though.  Thanks for the help!  I hope that I get some more hints on the problem...


----------



## Iconoclast (Oct 17, 2005)

*Stowaway*

Yes Yes.... StowAway i remember, i remember cos of its CutScenes.... its not that hard...

Get to the Bike school at Las Venturas, near the stadium.. and increase ur bike skills.. once at a maximum, come back to Verdant Meadows...

Try setting the camera(usually the v key) to cockpit view(i hope u understand which camera angle i mean).. start the stowaway mission
Now u r on the bike..(and the camera is in cockpit view), press the accelerate key(up arrow), and the key u use to perform stoppie (usually the del key) simultaneously (the accelration of the bike increases cos of that) ... avoid the barrels and try to keep the bike as steady as possible without pressing the left and right keys much... this way u can easily get on to the plane..

PS: Also i was able to do it without achieving maximum bike skills, so u can try..

Also , if u r not able to get into the plane still, wait until there is a sandstorm, sandstorm causes the plane to take a longer runway, so u get more time....
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another method: 
Warning!! : this method involves cheat codes, dont use if u play without cheat codes..

type in the following cheats, before starting the stowaway mission..

CWJXUOC : Sandstorm cheat, benefit-> cos of the sandstorm, the takeoff time of the plane increases, and the plane only takesoff from the end of the runway

LIYOAAY : Slows the game speed, benefit -> cos of the slow gamespeed, u can easily dodge the barrels

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


If u still unable to cross that mission, mail me the save file and i will cross that mission for u 

Regards,

[/list]


----------



## sagar_mutha (Oct 17, 2005)

Or just email me your save file....i'll do the mission for you


----------



## Apollo (Oct 17, 2005)

@Iconoclast & sagar_mutha:

Thanks a bunch for your responses, guys!  I'll try using the tricks(stated by Iconoclast) today.  If I still can't get through the mission... I'll post a link to my saved file which you can download.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 17, 2005)

Alright... am posting the link to my saved file below.  If anyone can complete the mission, save it, and then upload it again... it'd be nice. 

*home.ripway.com/2005-7/362938/Stuff/GTASAsf4.b


----------



## sahil_blues (Oct 18, 2005)

@apollo u CAN"T get on the plane if u r moving on the side of the plane (and staying away from the barrels)....i tried it several times and despite my high bike skills it just didn't happpen.....then what i did was i drove right behind the plane doing my best to avoid the barrels....i came very close to the plane but then suddenly another barrel just slammed me!!.....the next time i did the same thing again and succeded....u know theres an interval of time after which the barrels are thrown out....notice that and it'll be a cake walk after that....


----------

